# inbred



## 786 (Aug 28, 2010)

hi guys there is a guy who lives in my road who wants to mate his gsd they are litter mates and they are 1year and 7months old the female is on heat at this current moment.i did some research and found that it is not such a good idea.they are very nice dogs.I tried talking him out of it but its not working.can you guys shed some light on this issue as i am going to him to give him all the research i have done.I am almost sure his dogs doesnt have pedigree's aswell.please list your previous experience on inbreeding and what could go wrong


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, to start off with, there are many genetic issues that are common in the breed. EPI, hip displaysia, heart problems, DM, and the list goes on. Linebreeding can be good in certain situations. However, this is when you are trying to better the breed by producing better hips, nerves, etc. There are many breeders on this board who can explain better than me. When you breed a dog, you also need to insure they have health checks, OFA/SV/PennHip cert., etc.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

First, inbreeding will cause any underlying genetic problem to show up. This can mean sickly puppies. This site has some good considerations to consider for breeding.

Breeding Your Dog


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> First, inbreeding will cause any underlying genetic problem to show up. This can mean sickly puppies. This site has some good considerations to consider for breeding.
> 
> Breeding Your Dog


 
Thanks JKlatsky. I'm still learning.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is a quick way to find out what sort of undesirable recessives are in the lines. I wouldn't want to do it because you might see some problem pups.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

without knowing the genetic make up of the sire and dam and their pedigrees, a brother to sister cross could be a disaster. Close line breeding and in breeding is best left up to breeders that know a great deal of the bloodlines and pedigrees of the mating pair.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

786 said:


> hi guys there is a guy who lives in my road who wants to mate his gsd they are litter mates and they are 1year and 7months old the female is on heat at this current moment.i did some research and found that it is not such a good idea.they are very nice dogs.I tried talking him out of it but its not working.can you guys shed some light on this issue as i am going to him to give him all the research i have done.I am almost sure his dogs doesnt have pedigree's aswell.please list your previous experience on inbreeding and what could go wrong


7 months old is too young for the bitch (along with pretty much everything else with the idea of breeding these 2). If the guy doesn't even have a clue that brother/sister is a bad idea, not thinking there is anything you can say to him.

Breeding Your Dog

That has good info


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have heard too, or maybe I read it, that close inbreeding like that may not produce many pups at all. Lets hope not.I think I remember a brother/sister accident, and it only produced one pup. Maybe that would put him off, if he didnt think he could make that much money off of only one pup. Since that 'seems' to be his only motivation.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It can produce pups sometimes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know of a brother/sister(solid black) who accidentally hooked up and three pups were born, vet advised to go ahead with the pregnancy. 
One was a blue and according to the owner~not smart at all. She still has the blue, let family members take the other two(blacks).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like, if they are litter mates, they are 1 year and 7 months, or 19 months old. And while this is not the ideal age to breed, it probably will not hurt her overmuch. 

But it is a really bad idea to 1, breed dogs without pedigrees or registration; 2, breed sister to brother; breed the pair before they have a chance to completely fill out and mature mentally; and on and on and on.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree wholeheartedly with Doc on this.


----------

